

Chinese student fails job interview because he owned an iPhone - bitcartel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/04/iphone_student_fails_job_interview/

======
pedalpete
This is entirely up to the company's HR company. We're always judged based on
our appearances, and clothing and accessories (which the iPhone is) are
attributes which signal how we will be as an employee.

It doesn't mean that this individual wouldn't have been an ideal employee,
just that the company has decided that they don't appreciate employees with is
background. Note that the interviewer was correct about the background of the
applicant.

